# Happy International Sushi Day!



## heldentenor (Jun 18, 2012)

Youtube informs me that today is International Sushi Day. I think this calls for:

a) pics/videos from those of you who work in sushi restaurants or prepare it often at home.
b) a hefty discount from Jon, Maksim, and Mari on their respective single-bevel knives.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 18, 2012)

+1!!!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 18, 2012)

Damn, now I'm gonna have to make sushi for dinner tonight.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I guess any reason to go visit my sushi dealer down the street.:cookingdinner::drool:


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 18, 2012)

Snork- sushi dealer- snork!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm glad someone got that.:happymug:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2012)

So I went out tonight for sushi, just because it sounded good. Got the dragon roll, love eel now just because of this.


----------



## Tristan (Jun 19, 2012)

There are places that serve dragon rolls like that? Loving the carrot horns/ears... purists can go stuff themselves. hahaha.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 19, 2012)

That roll is bananas!!! :evilgrin:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, I'm late to this thread but thought I could contribute.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 22, 2012)

What is that, mosaic pin sushi? :goodpost: Nice work Theory!


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

That's stunning! What's in it? Tuna, cucumber and?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 22, 2012)

Stained Glass Window Sushi.

Ahi Tuna, Compressed Mango and Cucumber inside
Crispy Prosciutto outside.
Soy Dashi Foam


----------



## heldentenor (Jun 22, 2012)

I saw Morimoto do something like that on Iron Chef back when it was still good. Different ingredients, though. Yours looks incredible. 

I know you've got a kitchen to run and a life, but any chance we could get a video of how you put this together? Obviously ignore this if you think it would be giving away trade secrets.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 24, 2012)

heldentenor said:


> I saw Morimoto do something like that on Iron Chef back when it was still good. Different ingredients, though. Yours looks incredible.
> 
> I know you've got a kitchen to run and a life, but any chance we could get a video of how you put this together? Obviously ignore this if you think it would be giving away trade secrets.




Alright man **** it, here ya go.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/7168-Stained-Glass-Window-Sushi?p=121221#post121221


----------



## Tristan (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Theory. I didn't ask, but I will absorb. One day I have to hunt down all these tutorials of yours and clock time learning all of it. (I've done 2 to date) Cheers.


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 24, 2012)

Couldn't resist trying this. Here's my first crack at it. I didn't do the Dashi foam...my wife has more or less banned lecithin and foams from the table after I spent half of last year trying to perfect a bone marrow foam. Instead I did a little wasabi oil. I had a fair amount of tuna left over...so I paired it with a version of Nobu's tuna/scallion/asparagus roll with a citrus miso sauce.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks good enough to eat.:thumbsup:


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 24, 2012)

That is so cool!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 25, 2012)

Namaxy said:


> Couldn't resist trying this. Here's my first crack at it. I didn't do the Dashi foam...my wife has more or less banned lecithin and foams from the table after I spent half of last year trying to perfect a bone marrow foam. Instead I did a little wasabi oil. I had a fair amount of tuna left over...so I paired it with a version of Nobu's tuna/scallion/asparagus roll with a citrus miso sauce.
> 
> View attachment 8183



Looks great man!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 25, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Thanks Theory. I didn't ask, but I will absorb. One day I have to hunt down all these tutorials of yours and clock time learning all of it. (I've done 2 to date) Cheers.



Oh? Which ones??


----------

